# Has anyone sold an apparel/DTG business?



## carllark (May 23, 2017)

I think it’s time for me to move on. We do a ton of sales online, make good money without really doing much. I think selling to a screen print or direct to garment shop would make the most sense, I have one person running my entire business. Any ideas from you guys? Thanks in advance


----------



## tern101 (Feb 21, 2008)

An aquaintance used a local business broker.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Use a business broker


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

carllark said:


> I think itâ€™s time for me to move on. We do a ton of sales online, make good money without really doing much.


I thought I had one of those Deja Vu moments... but no I do remember correctly, you wanted to sell a couple of years ago as well. 

The price you were asking is too high. 
The business has no assets so the valuation will be based on the net profits from previous years.
However, we are in the middle of a pandemic and I would assume future profits are likely to be 20-30% lower. 
Potential buyers will probably want ROI within 3-4 years.


----------



## carllark (May 23, 2017)

All good points, thanks. Surprisingly the pandemic has been pretty good in the sense that we run from home and haven’t really seen much of a dip in sales. But yeah I certainly have a more realistic view of value, I am hoping to find someone who has done it to see kinda what kind of multiplier on net income they might have received, if any.


----------



## carllark (May 23, 2017)

All good points, thanks. Surprisingly the pandemic has been pretty good in the sense that we run from home and haven’t really seen much of a dip in sales. But yeah I certainly have a more realistic view of value, I am hoping to find someone who has done it to see kinda what kind of multiplier on net income they might have received, if any.


----------



## carllark (May 23, 2017)

All good points, thanks. Surprisingly the pandemic has been pretty good in the sense that we run from home and haven’t really seen much of a dip in sales. But yeah I certainly have a more realistic view of value, I am hoping to find someone who has done it to see kinda what kind of multiplier on net income they might have received, if any.


----------



## carllark (May 23, 2017)

All good points, thanks. Surprisingly the pandemic has been pretty good in the sense that we run from home and haven’t really seen much of a dip in sales. But yeah I certainly have a more realistic view of value, I am hoping to find someone who has done it to see kinda what kind of multiplier on net income they might have received, if any.


----------



## carllark (May 23, 2017)

All good points, thanks. Surprisingly the pandemic has been pretty good in the sense that we run from home and haven’t really seen much of a dip in sales. But yeah I certainly have a more realistic view of value, I am hoping to find someone who has done it to see kinda what kind of multiplier on net income they might have received, if any. 






TABOB said:


> carllark said:
> 
> 
> > I think itâ€™️s time for me to move on. We do a ton of sales online, make good money without really doing much.
> ...


----------



## JynxDezyns (Mar 7, 2019)

Unfortunately for you it's very unlikely that your target audience for your question would still be visiting this forum if indeed they have sold their apparel business.


However I think if you have good value in your "product", now is probably as good a time as any to test the market place with many people wanting to establish a home based business in one way or another.


----------



## LancerFlorida (Mar 20, 2018)

There is an expectation that in a down economy, and a threat it will get worse, many are looking for an opportunity. In most cases, print shops have depreciating equipment with a few exceptions. The astute buyer will know the only thing you really have to sell in the value of your relationship with your customer list. That is where your gold lies. Once you know how to quantify, don't limit your efforts to existing print shops.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Basically for a screen print shop the premium price is 2.5 X Net plus FFE. You can use a business broker to try to help you out or just put it up yourself and try to make the most of it. If you are all online then maybe you can do it yourself but I would use an escrow service so you are sure you are paid and an attorney to make sure you are not involved in a lawsuit afterward. 

Good Luck.


----------



## carllark (May 23, 2017)

Thanks all, these are all really good points and I appreciate all of you taking the time! Sorry for my last post posting like 8x


----------



## stmichell635 (Jun 17, 2020)

our clients have seen a massive expodential increase in sales during the pandemic and now. A strong online presence with a advanced designer is a requirement.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

*exponential. Do you have a cold or something?


----------



## JynxDezyns (Mar 7, 2019)

He may have just spelt explodential incorrectly without a runny nose.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

Where are you located?

Accounts are important, of course, but I'm looking for looking for a deal including equipment.


----------



## carllark (May 23, 2017)

stmichell635 said:


> our clients have seen a massive expodential increase in sales during the pandemic and now. A strong online presence with a advanced designer is a requirement.


Agreed. We kill on Amazon/etsy/etc but outsource our designs, probably can work on that. Sales are great though, glad yours are too. Thanks!


----------



## carllark (May 23, 2017)

TeedUp said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> Accounts are important, of course, but I'm looking for looking for a deal including equipment.


Just outside Salt Lake City


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

You might be surprised how quickly you get an offer.

Ironically, an economic downturn can be a good time to sell. There is an excess of people who find themselves without work - many with severence pay - needing to invest their lifes savings into an income source.


It happened in the UK 30+ years ago during Maggie Thatchers reign of terror. It was a 'happy time' for thousands of wholesalers and suppliers across hundreds of industries, as well as business brokers. Every week there was a steady stream of 'mugs' walking through the doors looking to invest their redundancy money. Most had no idea what they were doing, and most never came in again. Many who bought going concerns quickly went bust.


It is about to happen again in the UK, with rising unemployment and generous furlough payments, grants and govt. backed business loans.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

PatWibble said:


> It is about to happen again in the UK, with rising unemployment and generous furlough payments, grants and govt. backed business loans.


free money for everyone!

why?
because they love us, and they want us to have what they have
please forget they live in gated communities with armed guards, and perform experiments on us at will


----------



## carllark (May 23, 2017)

PatWibble said:


> You might be surprised how quickly you get an offer.
> 
> Ironically, an economic downturn can be a good time to sell. There is an excess of people who find themselves without work - many with severence pay - needing to invest their lifes savings into an income source.
> 
> ...


I know nothing about Thatcher save what I've learned from Morrissey, but would love to hear more haha!

Anyways, hoping to get an offer. Yeah, we've made good money and working from home is rad. Except it's actually IN our home which gets old haha. Hope things are good across the pond!


----------

